# New Arrival: Vostok Komandirskie Para



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Got this one real cheap over the Bay. It's probably NOS, sold by someone who sells a lot of stuff but no watches. Made an offer bellow the price asked and it was accepted.

There was no strap with this one, which is a good thing as I always swap them. The head came in a nice plastic Vostok case. I'm sure a lot of you already saw such a thing but it's the first one I'm seeing:










The grey dial isn't actually grey, it's king of green or greyish green but I couldn't capture that in the pictures. Now... I'm struggling to like it on this strap... I though it would be a darker.



















The strap is supposed to be "Parachute Regiment Red", so you I was kind of trying to stay with the Paras theme. Man, I can't stop looking at it and thinking "That's bloody pink!!!!". So the internet tricked me here: the strap isn't as dark as I though and the dial isn't grey as I also though

I also have a black one, always a safe colour... But I think I'll go ahead and order a few more... olive drab green might work ok with this one or even sand. I won a couple of Raketas yesterday (perpetual calendars) and I think they might look good on these nylon straps. These straps are very nice, very confy and seem to be well made. NATOs don't really rock my boat so these are an excellent alternative, at least for me.

Anyway, wrist-shots:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Got this one real cheap over the Bay. It's probably NOS, sold by someone who sells a lot of stuff but no watches. Made an offer bellow the price asked and it was accepted.
> 
> ..............
> 
> So the internet tricked me here: the strap isn't as dark as I though and the dial isn't grey as I also though


   

Fine para! It really seems new!

Timefactor's straps are really comfy, I wear one on my "scuba dude" B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Fine para! It really seems new!
> 
> Timefactor's straps are really comfy, I wear one on my "scuba dude" B)


Yeap  and not much to choose from on the 18mm strap range, so these are a blessing.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Great para mate :thumbsup:

My one says hello










As you can see, I think the purple works well and your strap is definately purple


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> As you can see, I think the purple works well and your strap is definately purple


It's pink mate, it's pink!!! :wallbash: :sadwalk:

I like your's BTW! The fact that it's a purple stripe and not a purple strap makes all the difference there. The more I look at mine, the more I'm convinced that olive drab or sand is the way to go. Probably green...

Now I need to get a watch that goes well with this PINK strap  (I rather like it, just not on this watch).

EDIT: Had to edit this post 3 times!!!! Arghhhh, I need a nap...


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see, I think the purple works well and your strap is definately purple
> ...


What about a yellow/black or a red/black? Go for something flashy!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Now I need to get a watch that goes well with this PINK strap  (I rather like it, just not on this watch).


When you find the right watch that could bear that violet/purple strap, please let's know!

(I have one too :jump: )


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> What about a yellow/black or a red/black? Go for something flashy!


Now re/black... I can see that one working... I let the yellow ones for Roger (BTW, where is Roger the Dodger??)



Vaurien said:


> When you find the right watch that could bear that violet/purple strap, please let's know!
> 
> (I have one too :jump: )












:bag:

...not!!!!

Well, I have a white dial Rodina incoming... that's one that could work. It would be perfect on a Vostok radio room, especially the white one but those are impossible to get.

But there's your answer... Vostok Radio Room!!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you think the purple timefactor will work? :dontgetit:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Do you think the purple timefactor will work? :dontgetit:


Ahhhhhhgggg damn you for that!!!... rubbing that one on my face!! :crybaby:

See how different people are? For some, a grail is some Rolex or Omega... for me it's most likely that one... I would already be very happy with the original model but that one is just a beauty!

And yes, I can see the purple strap going just fine on that one!! I like yours very much, except for the fact that it is a NATO. I came to realize that I just don't like to wear them, although I like how they look.

Congrats on your Radio Room!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you seen the Radio Room for sale on WUS? $200 if I remember right...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> Have you seen the Radio Room for sale on WUS? $200 if I remember right...


No I haven't, I'm not a member of WUS... which radio room is it? The black one?

There was a black one (Albatross case) for sale on fleabay a couple of weeks ago but it was in the US and the seller didn't accepted bids from outside the US mainland. Auction ended with a final price of US$60-something :sadwalk:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Para now on an olive drab Heavy Duty Nylon Strap from Roy! Mean looking rugged strap with a metal keeper.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Para now on an olive drab Heavy Duty Nylon Strap from Roy! Mean looking rugged strap with a metal keeper.


I told you they were good


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I told you they were good


Yes you did, thanks for that and the pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Perfect strap for the watch. Enjoy!


----------

